# Mathews LX axle to axle lenght



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

http://forums.mathewsinc.com/viewtopic.php?t=40940 This one says 35 1/2- 35 5/8. I have heard that BH is the critical one on the LX (6 5/8). I never owned one so ??


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mexican 3D said:


> hey, does any of you know whats the a2a on the Mathews LX??
> 
> on my 2004 catalog (the black one) and 2003 cathalog (white one) it says the axle to axle lenght is 35". however, i looked for it here in the Discontinued Bows section, and the a2a is supposed to be 35 5/8".
> 
> ...


Go with 35 5/8. However, when you are setting it to specs, set the BH and cam timing and let the ATA fall where it may! :wink:


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

thanx for your help, ill do that.

the weird thing is, i had it at 36" a2a, and the bow was shooting great, i had very tight groups out to 40 meters with several broken nocks and bent pins ( i shoot pin nocks), and good groups out to 50. but i wasnt getting max poundage, with the bolts tightened all the way down, i was gettin like 64# or so.

i began adjusting the cables and strings, and reduced the a2a by 1/4". so its still a bit longer than 35 5/8", but i got 71#. however the cam is not where it should be. i have always liked to have the LX cam a little bit over rotated, but now its too much. 

another weird thing, i have a freind who swears his LX is set at 35", i think thats too short, but since thats what the cathalog says, he adjusted hislike that. and his bow is shooting very good too. 

thanx again!


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

The LX string loves a lot of twists in it too. :wink:


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

I think the reason behind keeping at least 6 5/8 on the brace height on the LX was so you would have any touble keeping the string and cable in the roller gaurd. If lbs are low the cable will get it back, then balance the cam with the string. Even if the specs are'nt quite right it should shoot well as long as the cam orientating is reasonable. You just might not be getting the lbs you want.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

red44 said:


> I think the reason behind keeping at least 6 5/8 on the brace height on the LX was so you would have any touble keeping the string and cable in the roller gaurd. If lbs are low the cable will get it back, then balance the cam with the string. Even if the specs are'nt quite right it should shoot well as long as the cam orientating is reasonable. You just might not be getting the lbs you want.


well, in order to get the 70# i had to add twists to the cable and take twists off the string. this got me the 70# i was looking for, but cam orientation is nowhere near where it should be. 

so, what do you recommned??

thanx!!


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Get the cam oriented 1st. Now if your still down on lbs, twist the cable 1 and the string 2 (one on each end) this should raise the lbs and keep the cam oriented.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

If you end having to do quite a few twists on the cable you may end up with more or less than X2 on the string. The string is'nt exactly twice the lenth of the cable but thats the reason behind the 2 to 1 ratio.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

red44 said:


> If you end having to do quite a few twists on the cable you may end up with more or less than X2 on the string. The string is'nt exactly twice the lenth of the cable but thats the reason behind the 2 to 1 ratio.


thats what i've heard. however i endep up with about 2 twists per inch on the cable, and less than 1 twist per inch on the string. i think im going to tear it all appart and begin from zero, to set the cable lenght and string lenght first, and then hopefully i will have to do just minor adjustments to correct cam orientation.

good luck!


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Not a bad idea, I've had to resort to that myself once or twice. My son's Hoyt cam.5 just gave me fits. One to many cables for me. :embara:


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

red44 said:


> Not a bad idea, I've had to resort to that myself once or twice. My son's Hoyt cam.5 just gave me fits. One to many cables for me. :embara:


haha, i know, i have had to deal with double cam bows in the past. since i dont own one, i had a hard time. if sometimes we struggle with just 1 cable and one string, i dont know why they decided to put more of them in bows  

now imagine having to tune this bow:

https://www.huntingfishingdirect.com/xcart/Bladerunner-ISO-Force-Archery-Bow-pr-16968.html


good luck!


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

YIKES! But hey, no press needed...


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

haha, that could be an advantage, but i think i still prefer my mathews :wink:


----------



## trailk11 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm actually going through the same thing right now with my Lx......I haven't checked th poundage.....but after adding many a twist I got it perfect a 35 5/8 ATA and 6 5/8 BH......I'm tempted to not even check the weight because I'm not sure if I wanna know.


----------



## NY hunter (Mar 4, 2007)

I have an LX also and I beleive it shoots great. It's a seventy pound bow but is maxed out at 65 pounds with no more adustment left to turn the limb bolts any further.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

my LX was shooting great too, but i wanted a bit more poundage, thats why i began playing with it. it had an a2a of exactly 36"  

good luck!


----------



## archertom (Oct 19, 2006)

What kind of bow weight scale are you using? The hand held spring type aren't accurate, you should use a digital hand held or the hanging type. I had 2 different hand held spring type that were about 4 to 5 pounds off on both of them.


----------



## kyost (Aug 16, 2004)

I own an LX and have worked on many, and the first thing that you need to do is replace the strings. I DO NOT believe you can get the LX to spec out with the factory strings. I built mine shorter than stock to achieve the 6 5/8" BH and it'll hit max poundage every time. I believe, but don't quote me, my ATA is around 35", but if you get the BH to measure 6 5/8" from the deepest part of the grip to the front of the string, and orient the cam properly, it will be in spec.

If you choose to stick with the stock strings....good luck!


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

thanx for the info. im not using the stock string anymore :wink: 

today i played with it again and got the 35 5/8" i was looking for, and the brace height was exactly at 6 5/8". im going to check with a hanging scale and see what poundage im getting. 

thanx again!!


----------

